# Klingerite gasket material



## LongRat (Jan 29, 2011)

I just ordered some of this in 1/16" thickness.
I don't know anything about it but I am wondering if it could be used as a head gasket material in an IC engine. Anyone with any experience? There doesn't seem to be a lot of info on the web about it.


----------



## Ken I (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm assuming this is the perforated metal film reinforced gasket material - it does go by other names.

Generally used for exhaust manifold (header) gaskets and low performance head gaskets.
For higher performance head seal an additional thin section "U" ring preform in steel or copper is added. Alternatively an annealed copper ring.

It cuts O.K. with tin snips but typically defies most gasket punches.

To make holes in it - clamp it between predrilled scrap (metal - but MDF works for a couple of holes) and drill it. For larger holes use a slightly smaller hole saw whilst clamped between MDF and enlarge wiith a Dremmel or windy grinder whilst still clamped - otherwise you end up with a grossly burred up edge.

Good stuff for the right application but not my favourite material to work with.

Ken


----------



## Loose nut (Jan 29, 2011)

Klingerite or klingersil the first is the older type with asbestos (be careful with it, you can cut it but don't break it up or grind on it) and the latter doesn't contain any it is silica based, supposedly safe????? I cant say what would be good for an engine, ask the supplier or go to a small engine repair place and see what they recommend.


----------



## Ken I (Jan 29, 2011)

If its new stuff its unlikely to contain Asbestos - but heed the previous warning.

And I should have stated the usual cautions about mask & ventilation when generating dust - particulaly on "mystery" materials.

Ken


----------



## LongRat (Jan 29, 2011)

Ken, Loose Nut - thanks for the responses.
I ordered it from Chronos in the UK. The picture makes it look like a solid sheet of metal, we will see when it arrives. It is asbestos free though.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Long Rat. It looks like you ordered a fiber-rubber gasket paper, there is no metal in this thin type of gasket material (KGT16 & KGT32), .016" and .032" thick. Klingerite is a brand name not a 'special' material.

I will be using the same basic material on my hit-n-miss engines (Felpro brand). Below is a link to what I have on hand.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...er-gasket-material-sheet?itemIdentifier=67683

-MB


----------



## LongRat (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting.
Might be good for exhaust or intake manifold gaskets I guess. Do you think it would take the pain of a high performance 4-stroke as a head gasket? Or maybe I should use the annealed copper suggestion as a better option?


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to use Kilingerite in an emergency application on a Sulzer RLB 90 slow speed diesel. The air start valve gasket had failed and there were no spare copper gaskets. We used Klingerite so I had time to make new copper gaskets on the lathe. With 24 hours of running time the Klingerite had burned about 1/4 the way across the gasket face.

Dan


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 29, 2011)

LongRat  said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> Might be good for exhaust or intake manifold gaskets I guess. Do you think it would take the pain of a high performance 4-stroke as a head gasket? Or maybe I should use the annealed copper suggestion as a better option?



I can't answer that hi-performance question since I'm building my first I.C. engines, and ita a low tech engine.

I think that the rubber fiber will work as head gaskets on my lower temperature hit-n-miss engines.

The exhaust manifold gaskets will probably be subjected to the highest heat of any of the gaskets on an IC engine will need to endure.

-MB


----------



## LongRat (Feb 5, 2011)

Now I have got it I know what it is. Klingersil 4324, it is an aramid and glass fibre material with a nitrile rubber binder. Pretty much useless at much over 200 Celcius according to the data sheet. So not really the stuff for IC engines. I think I will go for the annealed copper head gasket option for my IC engine.


----------

